# WIDE angle photography



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Recently got a 10.5mm f2.8 nikkor lens and here is a few shots. More to follow.

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/ ... copyLA.jpg

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/ ... 6copy1.jpg

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/ ... C_5567.jpg

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/waltny/tree1.jpg


----------



## wfm (Feb 17, 2008)

Wide angle shots to me are the best. Looking to buy that lens here soon. Those pics you have would look cool In HDR. Would love to see more wide angle!!! Have you Checked out dpchallenge.com, gives me alot of Ideas on how to shoot different pictures.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

wfm said:


> Wide angle shots to me are the best. Looking to buy that lens here soon. Those pics you have would look cool In HDR. Would love to see more wide angle!!! Have you Checked out dpchallenge.com, gives me alot of Ideas on how to shoot different pictures.


Its a sweet lens, you cant be a purist if your going to be using. You have to love the distortion that the wide angle gives and have patience in how to harness it.

The photos I posted the Causey ones are psuedo HDRs in that I took a RAW through Capture and imported it to CS2 and tonemapped it and the one on the dam is also hit with a lite lucis art to create sharper edges and micro contrast.

The tree shots are "macro perspectives" another cool use of wide angle fisheyes. Ill post some more, some with extreme distortion and some on how Ive learned to compose for minimal or "creative" distortion.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Crazy looking stuff Waltny... :shock: 

I can't take my eye's off of that first one....that's a wick'ed looking picture..

Cool stuff !! 8) 8)


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed them. Im processing some photos from a birthday party I shot today so it is delaying me getting up the others I wanted to post.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice looking photos. You're really liking that new lens, aren't you?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

.45 said:


> Crazy looking stuff Waltny... :shock:
> 
> I can't take my eye's off of that first one....that's a wick'ed looking picture..
> 
> Cool stuff !! 8) 8)


+1 That first one is awesome. You could make some little brookies look huge come fall when they are all colored up and pretty.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> .45":2onvm0vk]Crazy looking stuff Waltny... :shock:
> I can't take my eye's off of that first one....that's a wick'ed looking picture..
> Cool stuff !! 8) 8)[/quote]
> +1 That first one is awesome. You could make some little brookies look huge come fall when they are all colored up and pretty.[/quote:2onvm0vk]
> ...


----------



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

That's not just a regular 10.5 lens is it? Isn't it a fisheye lens?


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

marksman said:


> That's not just a regular 10.5 lens is it? Isn't it a fisheye lens?


Yes it is a fisheye. On full frame I think fisheye starts around 16mm'ish and on the nikon 1.5X sensor I think there is a 16 fisheye, but it is digital only. I do know you start to get distortion on digial in the 18-20mm range. Strangely there is a tokina and nikon 12-24 f4 lens that boasts little to no distortion and has an angle of view from 114 to 99. So on mm alone its hard to tell, I believe it has more to do with FOV/AOV and how the elements are set up in the glass.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Is that Causey Dam in the first picture?


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Pavlik said:


> Is that Causey Dam in the first picture?


Yes it is Causey dam from the south end of skullcrack road before you go up to the lookout point and "launch" area. It is facing to the north west along the dam.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Stunning composition, light and subject.
Thanks for sharing


----------

